
Ask HN: Has anyone started a real-money sport fantasy site as a side project? - algo_trader
I am considering running my own small site with real money competitions. We have a small unique niche. I am worried about legal problems. Any experiences to share ?
======
algo_trader
OP here. I have updated an email address in my profile. Love to get any
feedback.

We are aiming at the US market. We will begin by excluding all states which
require registration. We are very similar to existing offerings on the market.
But we dont have any legal counsel yet.

------
PaulHoule
What jurisdiction are you in?

~~~
algo_trader
I am in Europe. But we are aiming only at the US market right now.

We are very similar to existing daily draft leagues. But i wonder how far we
can get before we lawyer up.

We will also exclude states which require registration at this stage

